
I made a timelapse of me coding a UI similar to the Overwatch main menu - bendydev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlJjhQO3x94&list=LLhPhURUFUy34m8jh9nTWCrg&index=2&t=0s
======
bendydev
Let me know what you think of this style of video! I've been thinking of doing
a video series like this where I recreate the UI's of a bunch of popular
things. Like Google search or the smash bros character selection screen.

~~~
rman666
Very cool! I’d like to see more like this. I liked it and subscribed to your
YouTube channel

~~~
bendydev
Thanks I really appreciate it!! I'll definitely make another video like this
soon.

